# Former Lurker....now member



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

HI! Took me a while to get posting for some reason.... anyway im here now.

Im in the suburbs of Denver Colorado which has its unique challenges for yard haunting. Often, Oct 31st is our first snow, and even if we get lucky usually its windy. I have a modest yard haunt, but in this conservative neighborhood its "out there". so I get lots of attention.

Always looking for better ways to improve the yard, and thats why I am here!!

Thanks
Turbo


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Great to have come out from the shadows Turbo.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Welcome. You came to the right place for plenty of great ideas.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Welcome! If you have any pics to share please do so!


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

No pics as of yet. 

List of things I have thus far...
FCG new last year. Big hit!!!
Home depot picket fence that I built on stakes. I just stake them in the ground around my cemetary.
Lots of crappy tombstones. Im just not artistic enough to make good quality tombstones. So Ive been buying them on sale where I can.
a few fog machines and a nice cooler I built.
A grim reaper hanging over the door, with Flaming urns on either side.
a static reaper I made from PVC, chicken wire milkjug and an old mask and costume.
Some lighting, but nothing spectacular. (my goal for this year!)


I just bought a Lighning FX for $12 so I cant wait for that to get here and try out.
I also wanted to attempt a monster in the box this year. I bought an old steemer trunk for $5 at a yard sale last year. Looks great!

Ill be looking to you guys for help and suggestions as time goes by.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

looks like you will be busy! Good luck on the projects and we can always offer help!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Great to have you come out from the shadows Turbo.


I prefer to hide in the shadows instead... 

To Turbophanx...


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Welcome Turbo*


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome Turbo! It's great to see another Coloradoan with a haunt.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

welcome, you'll love it here and won't want to leave


----------



## drea11 (Aug 16, 2007)

Turbophanx said:


> HI! Took me a while to get posting for some reason.... anyway im here now.
> 
> Im in the suburbs of Denver Colorado which has its unique challenges for yard haunting. Often, Oct 31st is our first snow, and even if we get lucky usually its windy. I have a modest yard haunt, but in this conservative neighborhood its "out there". so I get lots of attention.
> 
> ...


Me too...still read more than I post but trying to do better.

I used to live in Aurora many many years ago...I love Texas but do miss the snow and skiing. If I had to move away from here it would be to Colorado.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome Turbo..
thanks for gotfog link


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome. There is no escape.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard Turbo. Glad to have you with us!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

HELL O & WELCOME ---


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Sounds like you have some great ideas.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------

